# Deep South Nationals - SQ MONEY Round



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

On June 21st-22nd, 2008 in Biloxi, MS the SQ Compatition world will be turned upside down!

*Deep South Nationals* is a Top 30 Money Round SQ event that will be held in conjunction with Scrapin the Coast. Scrapin is the premier car & truck show in the southeast and was Mini Truckin's 2007 "Show of the Year". Also, Scrapin had the largest USACI turnout of any show all year (It was bigger than FINALS!)

This will be a return of the REAL DEAL money shows of the 80's and 90's. Several manufactures have already given to the PRIZE POT that will go directly to the competitors NOT in my pocket or to show expenses! 

By the way, Deep South Nationals is a non-profit event. I'm doing the show for one reason and one reason only... I want SQ to GROW bottom line.

If you have any questions checkout the website www.deepsouthnationals.com or you can contact me by email @ [email protected] or (601) 590-0419


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds cool. I would also like to add that Scrapin the Coast is a fun as show.

I will probably be there to check the show out....now I get to check out some nice SQ systems as well.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like fun !  

Scrapin the Coast in Biloxi, MS at the Gulf Coast Coliseum on June 21st – 22nd


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

crux131 said:


> Sounds cool. I would also like to add that Scrapin the Coast is a fun as show.
> 
> I will probably be there to check the show out....now I get to check out some nice SQ systems as well.


This is going to be a good one... with the cars I already have lined up you will be in for a treat!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

you know I'll be there Rick!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> you know I'll be there Rick!


When you are around MC give me a call sometime.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Good news!!!!!!!!! Picked up a new platinum level sponsor today!!

Thank you REALM car audio!!!!!!!!!

More updates to come!!!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

The full Event Rules will be posted on the http://www.DeepSouthNationals.com site no later than Friday, Feb. 8th and the Score sheet will follow shortly there after.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Because of the overwhelming interest in Deep South Nationals Top 30 Round. We anticipate there will be well over 30 cars.

So to be FAIR to everyone that would like to participate we will use the USACI results from Saturday to qualify for the Sunday round. 

There are 9 USACI classes (7 sound & install / 2 Sound only) the Top 3 cars from each class will receive an invitation for Deep South Nationals. The last few spots will be filled with at-large bids handed out by the Usaci Judges, from Saturday, for cars they feel deserve to be in the round of 30. 

Deep South Nationals will have one of the best judging staff's assembled in a very long time. The list of judges will be announced in the next few weeks when plans are finalized. 

Thanks,
Rick Sellers


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

UPDATE...

Hi Guys! over the last week we have signed on 2 new sponsors and are in negotiations with several more. please checkout the link to our website's sponsor page http://www.deepsouthnationals.com/dsnsponsors.htm and remember who is supporting the sport we all love.

later,
Rick


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Update:

Deep South Nationals full rules are now available on the DSN web site!!!

Check it out... http://www.deepsouthnationals.com/dsnrules.htm


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

UPDATE...

Hi Guys! Today Deep South Nationals signed on a new sponsor *Hybrid Audio Technologies*!!! 

According to Scott Buwalda, (owner of H.A.T.) Team Hybrids plans to be at the event in full effect. Please checkout the link to our websites sponsor page (DSN Sponsors) and remember who is supporting the sport we all love.

later,
Rick


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, Deep South Nationals is a little over 2 months away and since my last update there have been a TON of developments!!!

First, The Prize Pot has passed the *$4000* dollar mark!!!!! But watch out for updates there are several companies’ that are close to coming on broad. *This WILL continue to grow*!

Next, 7 Judges have been conformed and _several_ more are working out the details to make it to the event.

DSN Judges:
Keith Turner – Former World Champ and Iasca Finals head sound judge
Scott Buwalda – Former World Champ and owner of Hybrid Audio
Nick Wingate – Former Expert Competitor and Focal product trainer
Jeff Smith – Former World Champ and successful shop owner

Usaci Judges: 
Clarke Merdith – Former World Champ and successful shop owner
Markey Dietrich – Former World Champ and Usaci Grand Master judge
Eric Hunn – MECP Master Installer and Install Challenge team captain 

Check out the Deep South Nationals web site (www.deepsouthnationals.com) for each judge’s Bio’s. The bio’s will be up in the next week.

Last, but not least… Several hundred flyers for Deep South Nationals were handed out at SBN a few weeks ago and there has been a great response from competitors and manufactures alike. There is defiantly a BUZZ about the show!

*Deep South Nationals will be one of the Primer Sound Quality events in the last 5 years!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Still really looking forward to this.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the Score Sheet for the Top 30 Money Round...


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out the new website update!!!!

http://www.deepsouthnationals.com/

The Score Sheet and Judges bio's are now available!!!

Also, please support all the sponsors that are supporting the sport we love... JL Audio, Realm Car Audio, Hybrid Audio, Polk Audio, Sound Domain and Usaci


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad to see an SQ comp similar to the shows I remember going to in the early-mid 90's. Thanks for all of the effort you've put into this Rick. Not many people realize the kind of work and long hours getting something this big organized.

Zach


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope that Mr Buwalda won't be judging any classes with competitors using his product, since that would be a gross conflict of interest.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> I hope that Mr Buwalda won't be judging any classes with competitors using his product, since that would be a gross conflict of interest.


I will say this once and that will be it...

I stand behind my Judges 110%!!! To question anyone of these guys integrity is absurd. Everyone on the Judging list is heavily involved with one company or another.

To say judge #1 is not qualified to judge because this company gave money to the event (aka helped our sport) But Judge #2 can because this company didn't is absurd also.

I'm putting this event on to help SQ. I will in the end be out several thousand dollars because I want this event to be successful and am not taking a penny of the Sponsorship money for event cost.

Everyone take this for what it is worth... If you want to help SQ grow come to my event. If you want to have fun come to my event. If you want world class unbiased judging come to my event.

IF YOU WANT TO COMPLAIN BECAUSE YOU THINK SOMETHING ISN'T FAIR, PLEASE STAY AT HOME.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll have to agree with Rick. You would be pretty hard pressed to find a sq judge who doesn't have any kind of ties with a company. 

Keith Turner = Arc Audio
Nick Wingate = Focal
Scott Buwalda = Hybrid Audio
Jeff Smith = Zapco


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

In no way did I ever say that he was unqualified, or shouldn't judge the event. what I did say is that he should voluntarilly eliminate his conflicts of interest. A conflict of interest is just that: it is having 2 or more interests that in some way conflict witheach other. In this case, we all know what 2 of his interests are, one being to make sure that the judging is fair for everyone, the other is the obvious one that he owns a company whose products may likely be in use.

As a judge I often refuse to judge classes that I have conflicts in, including my own class, and any classes where I have friends and/or installs that I have helped with.

I do this because I want things to be fair, which they would in all cases regardless, but above all I want them to appear to be fair.

I don't think I have to tell you what would happen if Mr Buwalda's class were to award first place to a car that was the best in the class, but happened to be running hybrid speakers, the validity of the entire competition would be questioned by every other competitor.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

First of all, I take offense to the fact that I am being questioned of whether or not I can judge ethically and without bias. I've done it many times before. The best-sounding car will win this show.

Fact is, I didn't want to judge at this show because of the *perception of impropriety*, as you have mentioned. So I told Rick that I wasn't interested. Then Rick says to me, "do you want to know who has already committed to judging the event before you say no?" I said "sure." Rick says "Jeff Smith of Zapco, Nick Wingate of Focal, and Keith Turner of Arc Audio are all on board." All three had already committed. I don't see why I have been singled out because each one of the other three guys could be easily singled out as well. You have a specialty retailer and competition team captain for one manufacturer, a national product trainer for the second manufacturer, and a retailer and competition team captain for the third manufacturer. By me owning Hybrid Audio Technologies, a manufacturer, puts me in the same exact boat as the other three.

I refuse to have my character called into question. If this is how it's going to be, or I hear about this one more time, I will resign from judging this event.

And if a Hybrid car wins the event, it's because it was the best-sounding car at the event.

Scott


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> In no way did I ever say that he was unqualified, or shouldn't judge the event. what I did say is that he should voluntarilly eliminate his conflicts of interest. A conflict of interest is just that: it is having 2 or more interests that in some way conflict witheach other. In this case, we all know what 2 of his interests are, one being to make sure that the judging is fair for everyone, the other is the obvious one that he owns a company whose products may likely be in use.
> 
> As a judge I often refuse to judge classes that I have conflicts in, including my own class, and any classes where I have friends and/or installs that I have helped with.
> 
> ...


You may not have taken the time to read the rules of the event... so here it is. Deep South is a top 30 round (aka one class) and the high and low score for each competitor will be thrown out. This will elamanate "bias" if there was any.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> First of all, I take offense to the fact that I am being questioned of whether or not I can judge ethically and without bias. I've done it many times before. The best-sounding car will win this show.
> 
> Fact is, I didn't want to judge at this show because of the *perception of impropriety*, as you have mentioned. So I told Rick that I wasn't interested. Then Rick says to me, "do you want to know who has already committed to judging the event before you say no?" I said "sure." Rick says "Jeff Smith of Zapco, Nick Wingate of Focal, and Keith Turner of Arc Audio are all on board." All three had already committed. I don't see why I have been singled out because each one of the other three guys could be easily singled out as well. You have a specialty retailer and competition team captain for one manufacturer, a national product trainer for the second manufacturer, and a retailer and competition team captain for the third manufacturer. By me owning Hybrid Audio Technologies, a manufacturer, puts me in the same exact boat as the other three.
> 
> ...


I wasn't questioning your character, I was pointing out the perception. I was not familiar with the affiliation of the others, otherwise I would have wondered about the whole thing... I can see it now.. a car with HAT speakers, zapco and arc amps, and focal subs takes the prize... then nobody will be happy.

I was simply pointing out the optics of the situation and getting it out into the open. perhaps this discussion will put to rest any complaints or questions in the future.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I ran some programs the past few years with the Residence Hall Association at my university and we had to be careful who we picked for judging. We made sure that it would be somebody that supersedes all housing complexes or has nothing to do with them. We even picked a person on the streets at random for the popular vote. This was just for a few hundred dollars worth of prizes for a day's play that just good fun anyways. 

You put head to head folks that either spent years perfecting their pride and joy or thousands of dollars and months in the shop at a reputable shop. The prize is much more than a few hundred dollars, much more than dollars. Yet, if they win and the smallest component has a tangency with judges' business they can't cherish it because there will always be the question. It's not about the judges competence, never has been.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, here we are 8 days to go...

I have some house keeping info to let everyone know about. 

First, registration for the Usaci event will be Friday from 9am until 5 pm and continue Saturday from 7am - 4pm. You most register by 1 pm on Saturday to be eligible for Deep South Nationals.

Registration will take place at Treasure Bay Casino 1 mile from the event vinue. TBC is located on the beach @ 1980 Beach Blvd. Biloxi, MS 39531 (228) 385-6000)

When you register you will receive a packet that will have information about the event, maps showing the designated area for parking (SQ, Car Show, Ect), and tell times for the competitors meeting(S) Friday and Saturday.

Here is the final judging list for the Usaci event and Deep South Nationals.

Markey Dietrich – USACI Sound & Deep South Nationals
Ben Vollmer – USACI Sound & Deep South Nationals
Cory Himel - USACI Install
Eric Hunn – USACI Install
Jeff Smith – Deep South Nationals
Scott Buwalda – Deep South Nationals
Walter Barno - Deep South Nationals
Andy Otwell - Deep South Nationals
Keith Turner - Deep South Nationals


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

There are 9 USACI classes (7 sound & install / 2 Sound only) the Top 3 cars from each class will receive an invitation for Deep South Nationals. The last few spots will be filled with at-large bids handed out by the Usaci Judges, from Saturday, for cars they feel deserve to be in the round of 30.

Entry fees:
Usaci SQ - $55
Car Show - $45
Deep South Nationals - $55
$5 off DSN if you enter both Usaci and Car Show


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Am I correct in assuming we must be USACI members to compete in the SQ judging SQ only not install? I would love to come down and compete even though my install isn't 100% done but making great sound. Just need a little clarification as I'm a noob to the competition world. THanks!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

you don't have to be an USACi member to compete in either their sound only or their sound+install classes.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Really? Show up sign up for the SQ competition and see what happens? That sounds like fun... What classes are there?? Looks like quite a few different classes but I was wondering what they were. Gosh I feel like such a noob with the stupid questions....If its this easy to get in and compete I hope to make the trip because I would love to get the car judged by these guys.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

*Sound*
Q Consumer (sound only - consumer)
Q Pro (sound only - professional installer or someone in the industry)

*Sound+Install*
Advanced Expert
Advanced Pro
Advanced Consumer
Intermediate Consumer
Intermediate Pro
Beginner SQ Consumer
Beginner SQ Pro


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

guitarsail said:


> Really? Show up sign up for the SQ competition and see what happens? That sounds like fun... W....If its this easy to get in and compete I hope to make the trip because I would love to get the car judged by these guys.


Yep that's all there is to it. Show up, pay some money and have fun. Make sure to bring some sunscreen 

I look forward to seeing you in the lanes!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow...what win or place highly saturday get into the top 30 and compete again on sunday for cash? That sounds like a ton of fun...is this something new? Or am I just really missing something. If I can get off work...Ill be the one with a primer grey driver door and a passenger door thats nowhere near finished but has a speaker in it and making some wonderful sound. Q Consumer for me....oh and Ill be the one looking really lost and not knowing ANYONE. Who wants to be my friend and walk me through hopefully my first competition? Haha


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

USACi has been around for several years now, Deep South Nationals is a one time event that Rick has been so kind as to put together. To be able to compete on Sunday (per the rules) you have to either be in the top 3 of the above classes or receive a bid from the judges.

I'll be with the Arc Audio and Audionutz cars. Bright red VW GTI. Feel free to come by and get a listen.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

USACI I'm somewhat familiar with, it was DSN that I was wondering about. I wonder how many SQ competitors will be there??


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I am sure that there will be lots. I know of a small handful that are coming, such as: Steve Head, Kirk Profitt, Rick Sellers (who won't be competing obviously), Ben Volmer, John Marsh, Keith Turner (won't be competing), Brett Nelker (assuming), and Fred Lynch (not competing). Those are some I know about. I am sure Andy Jones, Joseph Karpus, Jan Bennett, Dave Brooks, Jeff Smith and some of the other Zapco boys will be there as well.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

oh, Scott Buwalda will be there and I am sure that some of the Hybrid boys (besides John Marsh, Brett Nelker, and Dave Brooks) will be there as well.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah but most of those team guys I doubt would be competing in consumer Q.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

just because you're on a competition team doesn't mean you work in the industry


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Regardless of who is in whatever classes, I can guarantee that there will be some great sounding cars to listen to, lots of fun to be had, and new friends to meet


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

So I guess the industry guys on the team helping dont count hu? Hmmm


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

obviously the industry guys (if competing) would have to be in a pro class (btw, there is no pro/consumer class on Sunday). I am just saying that there are lots of competitors that belong to teams that don't work in the car audio industry. For example: Dave Brooks, Matt Roberts, Andy Jones, Kirk Proffitt, Joseph Karpus, myself. 

And btw, just because you have someone in the industry helping tune your car wouldn't place you in a pro class.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to say thanks to everyone that made this event such a GREAT Success!!!

Deep South Nationals had unbelievable sponsorship from JL Audio, Realm Car Audio, Polk Audio, Hybrid Audio Tecnolages, Genesis Car Audio, and Sound Domain.

Also, Thanks to my World Class judging staff:
Markey Dietrich – USACI Sound & Deep South Nationals
Ben Vollmer – USACI Sound & Deep South Nationals 
Cory Himel - USACI Install
Eric Hunn – USACI Install
Jeff Smith – Deep South Nationals
Scott Buwalda – Deep South Nationals
Walter Barno - Deep South Nationals
Andy Otwell - Deep South Nationals
Keith Turner - Deep South Nationals 

*USACi *

DTS
1.	Jason Copland – Green F150 - 295

Intro Con.
1.	Roy Anderson – Blue Lexus – 53
2.	Julian Henderson – Grey Suburban – 49
3.	Clent Smith – Black 350Z – 46
4.	Robert Petty – Silver Acura – 42
5.	Todd Lampart – Tan Ranger – 37
6.	Joe Wooterman – Silver Sentra -26.

Intermadiate Con.
1.	Lee Chavers – Red GTI (Arc) – 160

Intermediate Pro.
1.	Andy Jones – Grey Altima – 189
2.	Chris Ott – Black Camry – 172
3.	Steve Head – Green Ram 3500 – 170

Adv. Con.
1.	John Sketoe – Black Grand National – 340

Adv. Pro
1.	Jan Bennett – Red GTI (Focal) – 359.5
2.	Sound Sensations – Silver Benz CLK – 357
3.	Dan Halter – Grey Beetle – 318
4.	Dave Young – Yellow Caviler -270

Expert
1. Mark Eldridge – Nascar – 390.5
2. John Marsh – Red Eclipse – 364

Q Con.
1. Lee Chavers – Red GTI (Arc) – 183
2. John Sketoe – Red Corvette – 173

Q Pro
1. Steve Head – Green Civic – 203
2. Andy Jones – Grey Altima – 201
3. Jan Bennett – Red GTI (Focal) – 200.5
4. Monty Jones – White F150 – 193 (57 Tonality)
5. Brett Nekler – Dark Green Rodeo – 193 (55 Tonality)
6. Kirk Profit – Dark Silver Acura – 190
7. Sound Sensations – Silver Benz CLK – 179
8. Kevin Baxter – White Tahoe – 138

*
Deep South Nationals* 

1. Mark Eldridge – Nascar – 330.6
2. John Marsh – Red Eclipse – 309.2
3. Steve Head – Green Civic – 308.6
4; Sound Sensations – Silver Benz CLK – 299.4
5. Andy Jones – Grey Altima – 292.2
6. Kirk Profit – Dark Silver Acura – 292
7. Steve Head – Green Ram 3500 – 281.6
8. Jan Bennett – Red GTI (Focal) – 275.2
9. Chris Ott – Black Camry – 274.8
10. Robert Petty – Silver Acura – 270.6
11. John Sketoe – Black Grand National – 261.4
12. Lee Chavers – Red GTI (Arc) – 258.4
13. Brett Nekler – Dark Green Rodeo – 246
14. Monty Jones – White F150 – 239.8
15. Julian Henderson – Grey Suburban – 238.6
16. Roy Anderson – Blue Lexus – 231.8
17. Dan Halter – Grey Beetle – 218.2
18. Kevin Baxter – White Tahoe – 216.6


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Rain on Saturday kept me from taking pics.

When I got a chance, I checked out some of the rides on Sunday. The cars seemed to be getting judged so I didn't bother anyone to try and listen or take too many pics.

I did snap a few inside the convention center, as well as the rest of the show.

Pics here: http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn91/crux131/scrapin the coast08/

Enjoy.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

There was a problem in the scoring of the Pro Q class these are the updated scores:

Q Pro
1. Jan Bennett – Red GTI (Focal) – 203.5
2. Steve Head – Green Civic – 203
3. Andy Jones – Grey Altima – 201
4. Monty Jones – White F150 – 193 (57 Tonality)
5. Brett Nekler – Dark Green Rodeo – 193 (55 Tonality)
6. Kirk Profit – Dark Silver Acura – 190
7. Sound Sensations – Silver Benz CLK – 179
8. Kevin Baxter – White Tahoe – 138


----------

